
Maintain your resume in Markdown and on GitHub Pages - icco
http://pseudoweb.net/2010/10/25/developing-your-resume/
======
mdwrigh2
The main point of creating his resume with Markdown seems to be the ability to
store it in version control, and hold the whole thing in a plain text file.
While a resume done in Markdown seems like an interesting idea (and I may end
up writing one up just to have a web version of it online), I'd also consider
writing one in LaTeX. It's easily storable in version control, and the base
file you use to generate the PDF is a plaintext document, which is exactly
what he's looking for, and the system is a lot more flexible than Markdown.

As an example, my resume can be found at
[https://github.com/mdwrigh2/resume/raw/master/mwright-
resume...](https://github.com/mdwrigh2/resume/raw/master/mwright-resume.pdf)
and the source for it can be found at
[https://github.com/mdwrigh2/resume/blob/master/mwright-
resum...](https://github.com/mdwrigh2/resume/blob/master/mwright-resume.tex)

~~~
davidw
LaTeX makes beautiful printed documents, but my experience is that it's more
difficult to generate nice HTML. The ideal system would probably do a good job
of that as well: how many more people will look at an HTML version rather than
a PDF?

~~~
ionfish
Pandoc [1] does a pretty good job. The issue with HTML is of course that by
design it doesn't deal with presentation: that's the job of the presentation
layer (i.e. CSS) and the user agent (usually a web browser). PDFs, by
contrast, state just how they're meant to look.

[1] <http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>

------
ptarjan
I do my resume in good old HTML with microformats incase anyone in the world
is parsing those. I really love being able to do a billion hyperlinks incase
people are interested in specific things, or need some context.

<http://paultarjan.com/resume>

I use git on the server.

~~~
j_baker
"Created a window manager on top of DOS, written entirely in C, using a Linear
Frame Buffer. Responsible for creating all the interrupt handlers (mouse,
microphone, timer)."

My hat is off to you, good sir.

------
a_m_kelly
I know this article isn't about the content of your resume, but is your
experience as a BSA camp counselor relevant programming or design work?

Very few employers will understand that being Nature Director likely meant you
were an Environmental Science counselor and that that badge was one of the
more difficult interesting ones likely offered at the camp. Are there benefits
to signaling that you are part of a large organization like Scouting or a
similar (generally) well regarded national organization like this? is it worth
mentioning on the off chance your employer was also a Boy Scout?

What do other people think, is there a good general rule for where to stop
including older work experience?

If you're putting one resume online and you can't tailor it to one job you're
applying for, do you tailor it for the job you wish you had? What do you do
differently for your general resume?

~~~
icco
So funny enough, at my last two interviews, both of my interviewers were ex-
Boy Scouts. It's a job I can talk a lot about and since I did it for four
years, really affected the kind of worker I am.

~~~
swaits
I suppose that's one way it might go. Another is running into someone who is
informed about the BSA's legal discrimination against atheists and gays. So
some may see it and think of your character being "Christian bigot". Unlikely,
I think. It may have no effect, but I think it's worth consideration.

I screen lots of resumes in hiring game programmers. Personally, it wouldn't
bother me. Then again, it wouldn't help you either, because I need to know
about your skills and experience. I'll figure out if you're an a-hole or a
nice guy / team player on the phone, and finally in-person.

------
sharms
One of the most frequent experiences I have with potential employers is
writing my resume in HTML or LaTeX, only to have their HR accept only .doc
documents.

How do you guys get around this?

~~~
tjpick
don't apply to places that require .doc.

~~~
fharper1961
I agree. If HR won't even accept PDFs that's a very bad sign!

------
motters
I've had resumes in a variety of formats, but even in 2010 companies and
recruitment agencies will often only accept them in Microsoft Word format.

Using version control seems quite logical though, so if you want to produce a
resume which emphasises a particular skill that could be a separate branch,
and so on.

In my opinion the ultimate format for a resume is xml with css styling, such
that the presentation can be altered as desired or conform to some
standardised layout, but it seems that the job market is just not ready for
that degree of sophistication yet. Is there a standard xml document type for
resumes? If there isn't someone should invent one.

~~~
yatsyk
There are a number of xml formats for resume. You can find few of them at
<http://microformats.org/wiki/resume-formats> .

Having xml, markdown, textile or xhtml with microformat extesions format as a
base is not stopping you from sending hr companies doc or pdf generated
document. There are some tools and libraries for this task.

------
jerryblack
here is a free site to host your resume - hirednext.com. you can change the
resume design on the fly and update it as easily.

... and at the same time you can be included in every employer search every
time and receive job offers.

